
Show HN: How the web could thrive with adblock and user support - mankins
Ads suck, but what else is there? We think the answer is us--as in all of us reading the web.<p>We are using adblockers as a way to start a conversation with readers: support us somehow, either via ads, or with a &quot;fair pass&quot; system, such as http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.Atri.me&#x2F;.<p>To show how this could work on websites, we created *.demo.fairtread.co ( for instance:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mit.edu.demo.fairtread.co&#x2F; ... try with your favorite site.).<p>When you visit the demo url with an adblocker enabled, you&#x27;ll see a &quot;payment required&quot; message. If you inspect the network tab, you&#x27;ll also see that it&#x27;s issuing a &quot;402&quot; http status code.<p>If you install a fair pass (such as atri) you&#x27;ll see that you can see the content again.<p>The full system is now available for use at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fairtread.com&#x2F;
======
fiatjaf
I tried the demo many times with uBlock installed, but didn't see the error. I
was just redirected to the normal website address.

~~~
mankins
This address?
[http://www.mit.edu.demo.fairtread.co/](http://www.mit.edu.demo.fairtread.co/)

~~~
fiatjaf
Now it has worked.

------
fiatjaf
clickable: [http://www.fairtread.com/](http://www.fairtread.com/)

